# Rocky Mountain Schnäppchen!



## b4cksl4sh (17. Januar 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...dynamic-r-cycling-26-zoll/793919954-217-18807


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2018)

150 Steine für ein nicht fahrbereites Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (18. Januar 2018)

Ein echtes Rocky, aus den guten Zeiten.


----------



## Dreamworks (18. Januar 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ein echtes Rocky, aus den guten Zeiten.



Made in Canada


----------



## b4cksl4sh (18. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> 150 Steine für ein nicht fahrbereites Fahrrad



Vor allem für so einen Haufen Schrott...


----------

